# Problem with durability for Siser Easyweed



## kbtoy58 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm having issues with the Siser Easyweed vinyl lifting off garments after they've been washed/dried multiple times. The vinyl starts to lift after being washed & dried 4 or 5 times and can be peeled of eventually.
I had issues with the heat temperature at first. I was pressing 15 seconds at 315F. So I increased it on my heat press to 330F and pressed for 20 seconds. I remove the adhesive back, while hot, and then press again another 20 seconds just to make sure it adheres well. I've been pressing the garment for 5 seconds before I apply the vinyl.
The vinyl stays just fine as long as the garments aren't put in the dryer multiple times. After I've pressed them the vinyl looks great, sealed in well to the fabric. Does anyone else have this problem?
I don't want to keep using the product if it keeps coming off after people wash their clothes a bunch.


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

Have you contacted Siser about this? They have very good customer service.

SiserNA. Contact Us


----------



## LPWHandyman (Dec 9, 2012)

Preheat garment 2 to 3 seconds
TEMPERATURE: 305° F/150° C
PRESSURE: Medium
TIME: 10-15 seconds
Peel HOT or COLD

At 35 seconds total press time, you are pressing three times longer then you should be and 25 degrees too hot. Could be that your heat press is going bad. Siser is the easiest and time tested material we've used. The only problem we've ever had was not enough pressure and a little lift caused by a high design around a collar.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

are you letting the shirt sit 24hrs before you washing.

CARE INSTRUCTIONS
Do not dry clean • Machine wash WARM / mild detergent • Dry at normal setting • No chlorine bleach • Wait 24 hours before first wash

https://www.siserna.com/easyweed


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

kbtoy58 said:


> I'm having issues with the Siser Easyweed vinyl lifting off garments after they've been washed/dried multiple times. The vinyl starts to lift after being washed & dried 4 or 5 times and can be peeled of eventually.
> I had issues with the heat temperature at first. I was pressing 15 seconds at 315F. So I increased it on my heat press to 330F and pressed for 20 seconds. I remove the adhesive back, while hot, and then press again another 20 seconds just to make sure it adheres well. I've been pressing the garment for 5 seconds before I apply the vinyl.
> The vinyl stays just fine as long as the garments aren't put in the dryer multiple times. After I've pressed them the vinyl looks great, sealed in well to the fabric. Does anyone else have this problem?
> I don't want to keep using the product if it keeps coming off after people wash their clothes a bunch.


Hey did you find a solution ?


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

forwill said:


> Hey did you find a solution ?


This was most likely a problem with pressure. If applied properly easyweed is permanent. And yes I have tried to peel it off. Very, very difficult task to attempt. Add pressure.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

too long and too hot


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

binki said:


> too long and too hot


Sounds like the problem to me. We use 320 for 10 to 15 seconds at medium pressure.


----------

